# FS/FT: Sulawesi Snails



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

*$10 for 15 baby Sulawesi Snails (Tylomelania spp.)*. You can pick out which ones you like.









(pic by Waynet)

These are freshwater snails from Sulawesi in Indonesia. They are often sold as Rabbit snails or Elephant snails in pet stores because of their funny long noses which look like elephant trunks.

These guys make a great clean up crew for a peaceful community tank, and would be a very cool addition to a Sulawesi shrimp tank. (And they LOVE to eat algae!)

Interestingly, they give birth to live young, unlike most snails. They are easy to breed, but don't breed out-of-control like other snails, due to the fact that they give birth to a single offspring at a time.

Snails from Sulawesi | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

Apparently they can reach nearly 5 inches long. My adults are more like 2-3 inch shells. 
Not fussy eaters, so far they've taken everything I've given: wafers, flakes pellets, pieces of raw fish, egg whites, veggies, brown rice, alfalfa pellets etc.

The largest young ones have shells just shy of 1 inch, and the newborns are tiny, maybe 1/4 - 1/2 cm.

Here's my latest picture..









You can see the difference in sizes between the biggest young one (10-11 months old) and the ones that are only a month or so old.

You can see the relative size compared to the adult male cherry shrimp there on the pot with them to get an idea of how big they are....





















*Pick up in West Abbotsford Text me at 778 238 0761 - George*

As always I'm open to trades!

*Again, that's $10 for 15 juvenile/baby snails

*


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Lowered to $20 for 20


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bumpbumpbump


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Sold 20 still have at least 60 to go. These guys will make a really nice addition to a Sulawesi shrimp tank. I'll be glad to trade for a few if you've got em.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Added, a head and tail light tetra for free. He would love to find a new home with some buddies of the same species.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a group of tetras he could live with. Text if your interested. I'm in mission if you happen to pass thru. 778-549-2429. Don't worry about holding him if someone comes first. I'm not worried


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Tetra gone, adult snails gone, lots of nice juvies left though! Thanks guys


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump angel has to go! $10 anybody?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

pm sent..............


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Angel gone thanks!  

Most of the bigger juveniles are gone, but I still have quite a few smaller guys. I'll throw in some extras though if anyone is interested.... Like 15 for 10 bucks. They are real cute.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

bump. get em while they last.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bumpbumpbump


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

bump I'd say I still have at least 30 of the 1/4cm and a few close to 1 cm (about 8 months old)


----------

